# Trash smash



## cda (Mar 13, 2021)

Not an ad

Ok something new all the time,,,

Has anyone seen this in your city or at a job site??


----------



## fatboy (Mar 13, 2021)

Nope, not seen, pretty cool!


----------



## ICE (Mar 14, 2021)

It didn't smash the spools.


----------



## ICE (Mar 14, 2021)

Here in So, California when a pallet yard gets too loaded with junk pallets they have a suspicious fire.


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 14, 2021)

Tub Grinder


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 2, 2021)

ICE said:


> Here in So, California when a pallet yard gets too loaded with junk pallets they have a suspicious fire.


Just had a biggee in Compton, burned 3 houses too.


----------

